# Highielding Stocks



## agile76@optusnet.com.au (7 November 2004)

Hi,

I am new to this site and have limited experience with shares.  I currently have invested primarily in property.

I am looking at using 5-10k from my line of credit to purchase some high yielding stocks (ie nothing less than 5% yield) with at least some prosepct of growth.  I am looking at a minimum 5 year time frame.  My reason for doing this is twofold: 1. Stocks are a lot of fun 2. To diversify my investment portfolio.

I am leaning towards NAB shares at the moment.  I really like SGB as a company but due to price rises in the last month I think they now not great value.

I would really appreciate anyone who could recommend a high yielding stock (5%+) with capital growth potential.  Also feel free to email if you would like.

Thanks in advance,
Tim. :bier:


----------



## GreatPig (7 November 2004)

Tim,

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, no one here can recommend any stocks to you, as it's illegal to provide financial advice without a licence. If you want recommendations, you really need to see a financial advisor or a stock broker.

I would suggest that you buy a copy of the Australian Financial Review and Shares magazine and use them to find companies with good dividend returns (you can probably also find the information somewhere on the Internet).

As for growth potential, well that's trickier. You can really only ascertain that by studying the fundamentals of the business (eg. from sources like those above and company prospectuses). Generally most of the top companies have growth potential, but whether it will happen or not in the time frame you're interested in is another story. You really have to do your own research and decide for yourself what looks promising.

As for NAB, personally I don't look at all that fundamental stuff, instead just looking at price charts. And here's what NAB's looks like over about the last three years. Essentially it's on an overall down-trend, but whether that will change any time soon I have no idea.

Cheers
GP


----------



## agile76@optusnet.com.au (7 November 2004)

Thanks GP:

To the moderaters:  Sorry for breaking protocol about asking for direct advice about shares.  I need to read the terms and conditions of this forum a bit more carefully.

GP your advice was spot on.  Yields are not the most important thing about a stock.  The reason I want a high yield is because I am only on a moderate income and want to be as close to neutrally geared as possible.

So you would recommend Shares mag?  I have bought it in the past but have wondered about its worth as 1000's of people have access to it.  But I guess you get what you pay for in terms of stock advice.

Regards,
Tim.


----------



## brerwallabi (7 November 2004)

If NAB are $40 in five years time and continue to pay at current divendend rates then yes they would be very good value, when to buy hhmmm. The stock is certainly in a downtrend even though currently it is up on where it has been recently, it certainly could fall back to lower levels picking the bottom is very hard to do. I try to avoid buying stocks that are in a downtrend. NAB is certainly not out of troubled waters yet.. The old saying is "the trend is your friend"
I do not hold NAB however I am following it very closely. Good luck with your search.


----------



## GreatPig (7 November 2004)

agile76@optusnet.com.au said:
			
		

> So you would recommend Shares mag?



Only as a second-hand recommendation. I haven't bought any recently myself, as I'm only really interested in tracking growth through prices at the moment, but I've seen it recommended a number of times. I do scan through the AFR on a reasonably regular basis though.



> I have bought it in the past but have wondered about its worth as 1000's of people have access to it.



Well I'm not saying you should necessarily follow their hot tips, but I believe it should give you information about things like dividend yeilds and performance.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Redwing (9 November 2004)

Are Listed Property Trusts a good option then providing income and Growth, the A.F.Review seemed to show a reasonable return on most over a 1 and 3 yr period on Monday?



REDWING


----------



## agile76@optusnet.com.au (11 November 2004)

Thanks for the great advice all.  We took the plunge today (10/11)and bought 200 ordinary shares at 27.61.  We are very happy thus far.  

One question: Will we be entitled to the dividend?

Regards,
Tim


----------



## GreatPig (11 November 2004)

Redwing said:
			
		

> Are Listed Property Trusts a good option then providing income and Growth



I don't really know anything about property trusts, other than Peter Spann sometimes uses commercial property trusts to generate income in his clients' portfolios.

I'm actually trying to find out more about them myself.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## agile76@optusnet.com.au (11 November 2004)

I too am looking into good value, high yeilding commercial property trusts.  if anyone knows anything I would appreciate your reply.

Regards,
Tim


----------



## Knobby22 (11 November 2004)

Have a look at Symex. 5% yield, growth expected next year.


----------



## malachii (11 November 2004)

Tim

Assuming you bought NAB then you will get the dividend.  You have until Fri 12/11 to purchase for the div as it goes ex div on monday.  Also just so you dont get a shock (you may already know this) but NAB will drop by quite alot on Monday as people will no longer be eligible for the dividend.  Expect it to go down somewhere between 60 cents and a dollar and a bit depending on the market.


----------



## Redwing (13 November 2004)

In the Financial review-

Credit Suisse private Investor- small Companies fund 1yr= 46.47%

Maquarie Master- Property securites fund 1yr= 28.78%

Perpetual Investor choice fund- small cost share 1yr= 27.77%

Sorry, dont have the 3yr returns on hand..

How about stocks such as 

General Property Trust
Centro Properties
Westfield Group
Perpetual Trust Aust ??


How about Streve Navra's Fund?

Any Thoughts??

REDWING


----------



## positivecashflow (13 November 2004)

Heard Peter Spann at his recent appearance in the Somersoft Sydney meeting and he mentioned Cromwell Diversified Property Trust as the one he puts his private clients in... dont know much about it though so do your own research...

Cheers,

J.


----------



## Redwing (13 November 2004)

Hi J

Thats one of the Trusts available from Freemanfox's site..

REDWING


----------



## don and liz (20 August 2005)

Hi Everyone,

First post in here after finding my way from PI.com. I notice quite a few familiar names. Sorry to drag this thread up after so long but I came across it using the search function.

Firstly, I am a novice in this form of investing and soaking information up like a sponge. After reading Peters book a while ago I have been interested in the area of listed property trust.


Trouble is I have been finding it a bit hard to find any info on this form of investing.


My motivation is to get exposure to commercial property with an income focus. Bear with me here but I am assuming that the major advantage of the listed funds is higher liquidity? Am I on the right track?

I am based in NZ at the moment and my only income is from investing activities related to direct residential property and most of the income remains in our structure and is reinvested so tax minimisation in not a huge motivation.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## Julia (20 August 2005)

Don and Liz

Have a look at IIF - ING Industrial Fund - has a good yield, fairly stable though recently rising SP, but has no franking attached.  Details available on the ASX website, ASX.com.au.



This does not constitute advice.

Julia


----------



## don and liz (20 August 2005)

Thanks Julia,

At this stage I am reading everything I can  get my hands on. Will check it out.


----------



## Jay-684 (22 August 2005)

Just started learning about LPT's at uni. Dont know much about them yet, except that they have outperformed the ASX200 in 7 of the last 9 years.

I have pages and pages of stats. If anyone wants any figures let me know and I'll dig em up.


----------



## wayneL (23 August 2005)

Don't ignore the US stock market for income/high yield stocks.

I don't know the tax ramifications, but there are some great yielding listed trusts, particularly in the energy sector.


----------



## wayneL (23 August 2005)

For your perusal:

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=evv

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=pgh

http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=pvx


----------

